# Transfer Express Offers Free Webinar Focusing On Maximizing Baseball/Softball Market Profits



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The spring baseball/softball season can be your most profitable time of the year. Every team needs uniforms and caps, and many will order T-shirts, spirit wear, and bags if you play it right. Find out how to maximize your sales in a free upcoming webinar presented by Transfer Express. 

This “spring training” will include scouting new uniform and decorating trends, as well as a look at how to do numbering and boost profits by offering names. In addition, you’ll learn how to upsell with spiritwear for team members and their families. Add-on sales with free printing and event sale possibilities also will be explored.

The interactive online class is scheduled for Thursday, Feb. 12, 2015, from 2 p.m.-3 p.m. EST. 

To register, go to Webinars | Transfer Express. 
If you can’t make the February 12 session, the presentation will be archived and available for viewing at your convenience.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

